# REAKTOR 6 - "It appears you have no Reaktor instruments installed"



## 2SH (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello  

Looking for people who can help me with this issue. 

The problem: When I open Reaktor 6 (in Ableton or Standalone) and press on the Play (see attachment) it gives me this error: "It appears you have no Reaktor instruments installed. Would you like to open Native Access?".

Working on a PC, win10.
DAW: Ableton Live 11 and KOMPLETE ULTIMATE 12

---

To give some context. A few years ago I installed Native Access and via that application I installed all my library's and such. Everything worked fine. Lately I wanted to organise my VST's and library's because they were scattered all over the place. I did this to create a more convenient, orderly and faster workflow. After doing this everything but Reaktor worked fine. 

What I already tried is 
- uninstalling Reaktor with its ensembles/blocks/library's and then reinstalling them. 
- uninstall all Native Instruments, with all the registry files and did a clean install. 
- I played with the installation pathways/directory's.
- I left the download and application pathway of Native Access unchanged. I did change the content and vst folder which I also did before last time I installed everything when all was good.

One thing worked and that is, if I changed nothing in my Native Access installation pathways. So right now it is, or Reaktor works how I want it put cannot make my own vst/content folder or I create my own vst/content folder but Reaktor is not working well. And secondly what annoys me is that it worked fine before. So somewhere I made a mistake or something is just off place.

Well this was a long story. I will put some screenshot's of the installation pathway in the attachment for more clarification.

I hope you can think with me or help me get through this issue. I also hope that people struggling with the same issue can benefit from this conversation.

Thank you in advance,
2SH


----------



## 2SH (Jan 7, 2022)

SOLVED: 

I have had contact with the Native Instruments tech support and they were very kind and patient with me. I think we wrote like 17 e-mails to come to the issue, they issue seemed very simple.

The map where all my libraries were stored was named "Library's", since I thought men write it this way. It seems that somehow this pathname, probably due to the apostrophe, did not connect well with the Reaktor 6 pathway. So what I did is changing the name of my folder "Library's" to "Libraries" (correct spelling) reinstalled Reaktor in that pathway and it suddenly worked. 

Cost me 2,5 weeks to figure this out. I hope people with the same problem do not have to go through this hassle and read this instead!


----------

